# Fuses Blowing



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

HELP!!!!! i have a polaris sportamn 800 2008 and do a lot of mud ridin what could be shorted out to make my 2 20amp fuses keep blowin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Why did you create a new account?


----------

